# Water in the incubator



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I filled to Channels with water an it's been almost a week or more and I haven't had to add anymore .. Is this normal?


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes but I would caution u that you could have too much humidity and that can cause all kinds of problems. In the summer the humidity outside the bator changes the inside


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't go by how much water you have, go by what your humidity gauge reads. In my house I don't even need to add water because we have room humidity of about 60% normally so the incubator runs at about 50% humidity when dry. I do add water at the end just to up the humidity to 60%.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

My incubator Is inside. I don't have have a humidity gauge either.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

GET a "HUMIDITY GAUGE"...........(called a *Hygrometer*).
You can get one _cheap _at WalMart.
SOME of them are Combination "Temperature AND Humidity". I would recommend one of that type...(You'll THEN have a "sercond-opinion" on the temperature within your incubator.)

You will need to "calibrate" the *Hygrometer*. 
(You can do a "Google Search" for: "Calibrating a Hygrometer".....*OR*....
You can just LOOK HERE: *http://chickenjunkie.com/raising-ch...to-calibrate-a-hygrometer-for-your-incubator/

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> GET a "HUMIDITY GAUGE"...........(called a Hygrometer).
> You can get one cheap at WalMart.
> SOME of them are Combination "Temperature AND Humidity". I would recommend one of that type...(You'll THEN have a "sercond-opinion" on the temperature within your incubator.)
> 
> ...


Thank you !!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Thank you !!!


You are MOST CERTAINLY *WELCOME !!!

GOOD LUCK *Hatching *!!!
*-ReTIRED--


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> You are MOST CERTAINLY WELCOME !!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK Hatching !!!
> -ReTIRED--


I'm really excited!


----------

